# ICOM Most location on E89



## AtoM-AnT (Feb 14, 2017)

Does someone knows where is located Most connector on E89, I want to update software with ICOM Next but can't find where is it.


Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Page 34

http://e89.zpost.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=692966&d=1337384167


----------



## AtoM-AnT (Feb 14, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Page 34
> 
> http://e89.zpost.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=692966&d=1337384167


Thanks for PDF.
I'm searching for Ventil 3 (Valve), that's a part from roof and because of this Valve roof won't open.
That's from ISTA: 
CTM
- 0xA69C (42652) (0xE1)
Ventil 3 für versenkbares Hardtop
Can you help me?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

AtoM-AnT said:


> Thanks for PDF.
> I'm searching for Ventil 3 (Valve), that's a part from roof and because of this Valve roof won't open.
> That's from ISTA:
> CTM
> ...


If you already have ISTA+, you don't need to ask anything, everything you need is in there. Search in Repair/Maintenance using either the menu or text search.


----------

